# Mini Fridge To Incubator??



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ive heard about people turning mini fridges to incubators any1 ever done this if so how?


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

ye iv heard the same, not done it yet, but was looking to. i ave a mini fridge and theres a setting that can warm the fridge up... so a pretty simple change there  but on the down side.... lost the power cable :| (*is gutted*)


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

found the power cable:whistling2:


----------



## aj_0121 (Nov 26, 2007)

so if theres a thing on there to warm the fridge up couldnt you just use that to warm the eggs?


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

indeed, im just testing the temps out now without a stat. but its getting quite hot, so im gunna have to invest in another stat


----------

